# Memorial Day boat outing with Sarge



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sargeant patiently waiting for me to get ready under his makeshift crate. He doesn't have a crate but it is obvious he feels safer under the bed, tables, and chairs (especially with the two big galoots tromping about).











Sarge on the boat at the lake:





























I debated about posting these ones because I realize I am no longer 110 pounds. LOL. A great wake up call that eating a box of twinkies in three days does indeed have consequences. But its me AND Sarge so I have to show you! I am going to change my eating habits and hike more....you will see....you will see....



























And my husband always tells me how great I look. After I saw these...I hit him....repeatedly. LOL!

My husband's uncle (our captain) took this pic with his phone so its blurry  The deal was that if I went in the water, Sarge would NOT STOP crying. Yeah, it was annoying. So I got him in the water. He is not a fan but as long as he was with me and his paws were touching something (he is perched on a floatie) he was fine. Relaxed even. So we swam like this for a while. I put him back on the boat and he cried and cried again. So I got out. I didn't want him to be the annoying dog no one wanted me to bring next time. Such a mama's boy. lol












I hope everyone had a good, safe memorial day weekend and we remember WHY we can enjoy days like this 


Peace...Love....and beef ribs..Lots of beef ribs!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

AWWWWW sarge is a little doll! and like i said before-your not fat!!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hey girl, before re made me give up sugar, I could eat a box of twinkees in one go, no problem. 
And, listen to your husband, he knows what he's talking about, you look good sunshine.
I like Sarge, he's so cute with his big round eyes, obviously dotes on you. Neat haircut too!
Thanks for your post, I enjoyed it, we went out on the boat today too so I could relate - glad you had a lovely day.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Awwww.... that photo of you and Sarge is precious- so sweet! I'm glad you posted it; you can feel the love. 

Sargeant looks like a real character- I love his wild hair!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Looks like so much fun! 

And you are NOT fat.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Love these. You guys look so cute together!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Awww I love ALL of the pics!!!

Wow, I can't believe you can take Sarge on a boat. That would be a no-go for Tiffa. She likes her small little world. Big walks are cool, riding in the car - not cool according to her.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

What a cute little guy I like the wild hair also, he's one of a kind.

If I had gone boating this weekend I would have froze to death. It always gets cold on Memorial weekend, 30's and 40's.


----------

